# [ot] Grande lancio Firefox 1.0

## federico

Probabilmente avrete sentito parlare del grande lancio e della grande campagna pubblicitaria che sta girando attorno al lancio della prima versione ufficiale e stabile del nostro browser firefox.

Sta per rinascere una battaglia tra browser e gia' alcuni giornali hanno previsto grane per microsoft....

Firefox e'  buono e maturo e ha dalla sua la tecnologia xul, riuscira' a strappare una fetta di mercato a IE ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io l'ho messo da un po  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Firefox e'  buono e maturo e ha dalla sua la tecnologia xul, riuscira' a strappare una fetta di mercato a IE ?

 

News su Punto Informatico.

IMHO ci sta già riuscendo... poi quello che succederà il 9 Novembre si vedrà.

E comunque credo che un buon 40% di utenti continuera a pensare che esiste solo IE perché "lo hanno dato con il computer".

Certo, la scommessa fondamentale é quella di riportare gli standard nel web, e riuscire a trasformare FireFox nel cavallo di troia che si porta dentro Thunderbird e poi l'intero gnome/KDE  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raffo

riporto come dato i risultati di un sondaggio fatto un paio di settimane fa su forumeye, che in quanto a quantità di post è il 5 forum al mondo (per quanto riguarda i videogiochi)....purtroppo il sondaggio nn è stato molto seguito e ci sono stati sono 191 voti, ma sono sintomo di quanto ie sia ancora forte e destinato ad esserlo finchè esisterà il dominio m$, firefox sta cmq recuperando....

```
Quale browser utilizzi normalmente per leggere il forum?

Internet Explorer    [ 94 ]     [49.21%]

Mozilla    [ 11 ]     [5.76%]

FireFox    [ 61 ]     [31.94%]

Opera    [ 18 ]     [9.42%]

Netscape    [ 2 ]     [1.05%]

Amiga BR    [ 0 ]     [0.00%]

NetFront    [ 0 ]     [0.00%]

Avant Browser    [ 3 ]     [1.57%]

Altro    [ 2 ]     [1.05%]

Voti Totali: 191
```

----------

## federico

La questione non e' se lo usiamo noi o meno (penso che qui lo usino tutti e quelli che non usano firefox useranno opera probabilmente) ma e' l'impatto che otterra' al publbico.

Sicuramente sara' difficile contrastare qualcosa che ti viene fornito col sistema operativo ma a mio avviso le buone carte per un buon prodotto ci sono tutte...

Se foste voi i produttori di firefox, in cosa migliorereste il programma?

----------

## Raffo

@federico: nn lo so proprio, a me piace moltissimo com'è ora, se dico che è praticamente perfetto forse esagero, ma nn è molto lontano dalla perfezione...poi ovviamente tireranno fuori qualche novità che nn ci aspettiamo che rivoluziona e/o migliora tutto....

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> La questione non e' se lo usiamo noi o meno (penso che qui lo usino tutti e quelli che non usano firefox useranno opera probabilmente) ma e' l'impatto che otterra' al publbico.

 

...ci sarebbe anche konquerror  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se foste voi i produttori di firefox, in cosa migliorereste il programma?

 

Forse darei più visibilità alle estensioni stabili.

----------

## matttions

è sicuramente una bomba come browser  :Wink:  ...

molta gente non lo utilizza perchè alcuni web-master si ostinano a non adeguare  i loro siti e li fanno compatibili solo con l'IE ...

purtroppo è una grande limitazione ...

Se questa venisse superata credo che firefox potrebbe avere la stada + facile.

Implementerei la possibilità di decidere se salvare la pagina dei bookmarks, in modo tale da averla a portata di mouse anche da scollegato, con un'opzione che compare nel momento in cui la pagina viene aggiunta ai bookmarks.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io credo che il marketing a questo punto sia la chiave di volta di tutto quanto. Ottimo il restyling del sito con maggior chiarezza espositiva [sempre in evidenza il link a perchè cambiare] e MITICA l'idea di comprarsi la prima pagina del NYT...

Per il resto io credo che migliorare il sito delle estenzioni e dei temi potrebbe esser d gran lunga la 2a mossa azzeccata. In fondo, dopo la qualità browser [rendering/sicurezza] in se, sono queste che e le features che queste aggiungono a rendere firefox una BOMBA.

Boh, io è da un po' che macinavo l'idea di creare una webpage da mandare via mail, molto noobs-capture [aka grafica curata e messaggisemplici] per convincere gli amici miei al passaggio. Magare con l'aiuto di mozilla-italia e sulla falsariga delle info già presenti sul sito. Pensiate possa esser una buona idea? Se si,  ci mettiamo e la facciamo?

----------

## federico

Non male questa idea.

Male l'idea di mandare html via mail...

Sarebbe forse possibile fare un link italiano e mostrare agli amici questa cosa?

----------

## shev

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Boh, io è da un po' che macinavo l'idea di creare una webpage da mandare via mail, molto noobs-capture [aka grafica curata e messaggisemplici] per convincere gli amici miei al passaggio

 

Io agli amici e conoscenti vari che non ho già convertito a linux installo di fisso firefox impostandolo come browser di default: semplice ed efficace. Non conosco ancora uno di loro che si sia lamentato o abbia preteso di riavere ie; anzi, molti che non conoscevano il tabbing ne vanno letteralmente pazzi, lo adorano. 

Imho il metodo migliore è questo: diffonderlo fisicamente, installandolo ovunque possibile. Il resto lo fa da sè, come ogni buon prodotto che si rispetti.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non male questa idea.
> 
> Male l'idea di mandare html via mail...
> 
> Sarebbe forse possibile fare un link italiano e mostrare agli amici questa cosa?

 Lo so, anche a me la cosa ha dato molti pensieri, ma se il target è l'utonto, un link implica ben 3 azioni:

leggere la mail

capirne il contenuto

cliccare sul link

Mentre una mail in html richiede solo i primi 2, ed il secondo può esser stimolao da un po' di grafica.

Cmq, aspetto vostri pareri. 

Nel mentre magari contatto quelli di mozilla.italia chiedendo loro di intervenire qui se secondo loro l'idea può avere senso oppure se hanno già in cantiere iniziative simili  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

D'OH!!!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Perchè non ho visitato prima il loro sito!

http://www.mozillaitalia.org/leggi.php?idart=45&startp=0&idcat=

Alla luce delle recenti rivelazioni, come ci muoveremmo?

@ fedeli

La cosa più bella che mi è capitata è stata in ufficio dove ho messo firefox intimando loro di usare IE SOLO per siti istituzionale/bache, qualora con firefox qualcosa non andava. E' arrivata una tipa nuova e le hanno spiegato in brava come giravano le cose circa la navigazione su internet.

Quando poi sono andato io a vedere se la formazione razzo aveva lasciato qualche lacuna la sua risposta è stata: "Si mi han detto di usare l'icona della volpe, che carina che è, e di non usare le E blu che... e cattiva e non va bene!". Stavo per commuovermi  :Razz: 

----------

## mambro

I migliorerei il download e installazione in automatico dei plugins che, mentre nelle funziona per win funziona bene, su quella per linux non va... provate ad esempio a vedere questo http://www.apple.com/hardware/gallery/ibook_g4_oct2003_480.html

a me non funziona..

----------

## federico

Io per quello uso mplayerplugin

----------

## mambro

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io per quello uso mplayerplugin

 

GIà provato.. mi dice playing media ma nn va + avanti   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dakr

 *Quote:*   

> Quando poi sono andato io a vedere se la formazione razzo aveva lasciato qualche lacuna la sua risposta è stata: "Si mi han detto di usare l'icona della volpe, che carina che è, e di non usare le E blu che... e cattiva e non va bene!".

 

mitico   :Very Happy: 

mi sembra un ottimo metodo d'indottrinamento jajajajaja

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Cmq, aspetto vostri pareri. 

 

al rogo, lo spammer !!!   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.mozillaitalia.org/leggi.php?idart=45&startp=0&idcat=
> 
> Alla luce delle recenti rivelazioni, come ci muoveremmo?
> ...

 

Utilizziamo il loro volantino direi...

Sto per mandarlo a qualche amico (infrangendo la mia morale e forse mandando la mia prima mail in html -se capisco come si fa e se posso farlo-)

----------

## Asriel

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> riporto come dato i risultati di un sondaggio fatto un paio di settimane fa su forumeye, che in quanto a quantità di post è il 5 forum al mondo (per quanto riguarda i videogiochi)....purtroppo il sondaggio nn è stato molto seguito e ci sono stati sono 191 voti, ma sono sintomo di quanto ie sia ancora forte e destinato ad esserlo finchè esisterà il dominio m$, firefox sta cmq recuperando....
> 
> ```
> Quale browser utilizzi normalmente per leggere il forum?
> 
> ...

 

beh, c'era da aspettarselo,non mi dite che non avete mai sentito qualcuno dire "clikka su Internet" riferedosi ad explorer...

----------

## xoen

Personalmente uso Firefox da quando si chiamava Firebird e come minimo dalla versione 0.7...mi sembrava perfetto ora...e mi sembra sempre meglio!

Quando alle volte mi capita di dover usare IE mi innervosisco come un toro, continuo a cliccare con il tasto centrale e poi rinuncio...La verità e' che IE e' vecchio, antico, non si puo' stare fermi mesi, anni nell'informatica!

Già qualche mio amico l'ho convertito, e non si lamentano, come potrebbero? Cosa cambia?alla fine all'apparenza e' lo stesso, non penso si debba fare un corso d'aggiornamento...e poi a poco a poco...senza accorgersene non se ne puo' piu' fare a meno...

PS: L'idea del NYT e' una figata!!!

----------

## mambro

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Personalmente uso Firefox da quando si chiamava Firebird e come minimo dalla versione 0.7...

 

Io l'ho provato per la prima volta quando si chiamava phoenix 0.3   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io l'ho provato per la prima volta quando si chiamava phoenix 0.3  

 

E ha cambiato ben 3 nomi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io l'ho provato per la prima volta quando si chiamava phoenix 0.3  

 Anche io!  :Very Happy:  che ricordi... e da allora è stata una soddisfazione unica vederlo crescere, vedere le nuove icone, il nuovo sito, il nuovo sito v2. Poi m$ si è messa a darci una mano con i suoi bug... Dite che le versioni importate del NYT avranno la prima pagina con la pubblicità? Perchè io penso proprio di prenderla dal mio edicolante, costasse anche 3  :Very Happy: 

Pensate quando sarete nonni e tirerete fuori dall'armadio quel vecchio giornale [dalla teca di cristallo ovviamente], farete sedere vostro/a nipote sulle ginocchia e inizierete a raccontare: "E fu da quella pubblicità che per la prima volta un prodotto OpenSource si fece conosce al grande pubblico. E poi venne..." Che emozione... Si Si Si assolutamente quel NYT dovrà esser mio.  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Dite che le versioni importate del NYT avranno la prima pagina con la pubblicità?

 

Credo che le tue ambizioni di nonno devono essere fermate: ch'io sappia la pubblicità riguarda solo la versione On-Line del NYT  :Rolling Eyes: 

In compenso, dopo averti tirato giù dallo scranno di vecchio nonno saggio ti propongo un vicolo da giovane ubriacone: MozParty/2 It's 1.0 time again.

In buona sostanza alcuni giorni dopo l'uscita di FF 1.0 ci sarà una sorta di FireFoxFest probabilmente sui navigli... la data stimata é il 20 Novembre e a me sembra una buona idea allegarci un GentooPub  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In buona sostanza alcuni giorni dopo l'uscita di FF 1.0 ci sarà una sorta di FireFoxFest probabilmente sui navigli... la data stimata é il 20 Novembre e a me sembra una buona idea allegarci un GentooPub 

 

Sui navigli qui a Milano ? A 200 metri da casa mia? Vi ospito tutti io  :Smile:  Chi e' il pazzo che organizza la festa per firefox sui navigli ? 

E infine, anche io avevo capito che usciva sul NYT cartaceo e sarei andato in edicola a comprarmelo...

EDIT: Ma poi che senso avrebbe pubblicizzare un browser on line che gia' si pubblicizza da solo ? E tutti quei soldi per un "banner" su un sito ? Devo informarmi meglio...

Fede

----------

## AlterX

Sono anni che l'uso ed è fenomenale....ormai anche sotto win lo sto usando.

anche mentre scrivo questo post!!

----------

## maruscya

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FireFox 	[ 61 ] 	 [31.94%]
> 
> 

 

Aggiungi anche il io voto !!! Per firefox ovviamente !!

----------

## -flash-

Lo uso dal primo giorno che usci' e si chiamava Phoenix. Poi Firebird e ora FireFox  :Razz: 

----------

## gaffiere

che dire? è un browser fenomenale!  :Smile:  l'ho messo di default anche sotto windows, e come client mail? ovviamente thunderbird! (sempre di default)

see ya

----------

## oRDeX

la nuova versione 1.0 spacca di bruttoo!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Ho messo la rc1 ma nn ho notato grosse differenze dalla pre, solamente un pulsante che puo' sostituire l'invio per caricare un sito...

----------

## matttions

L'update è gestito molto meglio  :Wink: 

Ho provato solo l'update delle estensioni [il programma lo compilo  :Wink: ]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mozparty2: it's 1 time again!Let's fire it up!

Yeppa!!! Gentoo/Firefox pub& party!!!!

E magari mi riesco anche a comprare la magliettozza bella senza doverla comprare via web. Chissà! Ma mi intrippa molto quando l'informatica unisce le persone in carne ed ossa!

----------

## doom.it

 *mambro wrote:*   

> I migliorerei il download e installazione in automatico dei plugins che, mentre nelle funziona per win funziona bene, su quella per linux non va... provate ad esempio a vedere questo http://www.apple.com/hardware/gallery/ibook_g4_oct2003_480.html
> 
> a me non funziona..

 

io uso quicktime installato con crossover office..... non sarà proprio ortodossa come cosa, ma i filmati di apple.com (compresi streaming, video, QTVR etc) funzionano bene  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mozparty2: it's 1 time again!Let's fire it up!
> 
> Yeppa!!! Gentoo/Firefox pub& party!!!!
> 
> E magari mi riesco anche a comprare la magliettozza bella senza doverla comprare via web. Chissà! Ma mi intrippa molto quando l'informatica unisce le persone in carne ed ossa!

 

mi sta per arrivare quella nera con la stella rossa col drago e scritta "mozilla"  :Smile: 

Ah e per la cronaca, anche io lo uso da phoenix 0.3  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> io uso quicktime installato con crossover office..... non sarà proprio ortodossa come cosa, ma i filmati di apple.com (compresi streaming, video, QTVR etc) funzionano bene 

 

Anche con il plugin per mozilla di mplayer riesci a vederli

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mozparty2: it's 1 time again!Let's fire it up!
> 
> Yeppa!!! Gentoo/Firefox pub& party!!!!
> 
> E magari mi riesco anche a comprare la magliettozza bella senza doverla comprare via web. Chissà! Ma mi intrippa molto quando l'informatica unisce le persone in carne ed ossa!

 

UHm ormai ho solo magliette informatizzate  :Smile:  Mi serve anche questa  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche con il plugin per mozilla di mplayer riesci a vederli

 

A me spesso questo plugin impalla il browser   :Crying or Very sad: 

Non lo vedo ancora molto usabile.

----------

## matttions

a me funziona , vedo tutto, il problema è che se non lo guardo dall'inizio devo riniziare da capo a riscaricare tutto il file 

in + la pausa, lo stop e lo skip non funzionano ..

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> E infine, anche io avevo capito che usciva sul NYT cartaceo e sarei andato in edicola a comprarmelo...

 

Infatti pare che abbia capito male io.... 

Comuqnue ho un dubbio che mi attanaglia la mente...

Il nome Firefox sta per  "volpe di fuoco" oppure per Panda Rosso? Oppure, come nella miglior tradizione, i sempre demenziali sviluppatori hanno scelto quel nome proprio per incasinare la testa dei poveri utenti?

----------

## Simbul

Beh al momento IE conta ancora più del 90% degli utenti... va bene che da anni non si vedeva un altro browser conquistare una fetta di utenza così larga, ma la strada è ancora mooolto lunga.

Sono curioso di vedere in che modo si faranno pubblicità sul NYT: non è una cosa facile convincere un utente a cambiare le proprie abitudini... lo so per esperienza  :Wink: 

Quello che spero per firefox è che resti sempre un browser leggero e che non finisca per appesantirsi con miliardi di features inutili come purtroppo accade molto spesso ai software di successo...

----------

## n3m0

Firefox domina, ma...

Firefox is not a fox  :Shocked: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oh my god [con intonazione da diva gnocca che ha appena ricevuto l'oscar...]    :Laughing: 

Questa è bella.

Per ricapitolare: 

la prima pagina con pubblicità a red_panda verrà stampata quando uscirà la versione 1.0 di red_panda.

Questo vuol dire che noi in italia abbiamo 24 ore di tempo per sapere quando uscirà il NYT in questione e per andare il giorno dopo ad acquistarlo in edicola... giusto?

/sbav quaest'attesa mi snerva....

Inoltre: chi di voi verrebbe al firefox party?

----------

## abaddon83

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Anche con il plugin per mozilla di mplayer riesci a vederli 
> 
> A me spesso questo plugin impalla il browser  
> ...

 

pure  a me dava un sacco di problemi, ecco il trucco  :Razz:  emergi la versione non stable , non so perchè ma la stable s'è fermata alla 0.90 circa mentre la non stabile è alla versione 2.6 nel portage e addirittura dal sito c'è la versione 2.7... 

ho fatto proprio qualche giorno fa questa scoperta e ti garantisco che i filmati li vedi da dio  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Firefox domina, ma...
> 
> Firefox is not a fox 

 

Si, viene indicato anche nella Brand Name FAQ.

Comunque il panda ha la faccia simpatica....

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Inoltre: chi di voi verrebbe al firefox party?

 

Io penso di venire...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Inoltre: chi di voi verrebbe al firefox party? 
> 
> Io penso di venire...

 

ci saro' anch'io  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Inoltre: chi di voi verrebbe al firefox party?

 

Se é il 20 dovrei esserci anche io. Se é il sabato prima non credo...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mozillaitalia.org wrote:*   

> Sostituisci l'home page del tuo sito per Firefox
> 
> Per dare massima visibilità a Firefox 1.0, invitiamo per il 9 novembre tutti i siti che desiderano supportarlo a rimpiazzare la propria home page con l'annuncio della pubblicazione di Firefox appositamente preparato per l'evento. Partecipate numerosi! 

 

----------

## n3m0

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *mozillaitalia.org wrote:*    

 

Fatto  :Smile: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *mozillaitalia.org wrote:*   Sostituisci l'home page del tuo sito per Firefox
> 
> Per dare massima visibilità a Firefox 1.0, invitiamo per il 9 novembre tutti i siti che desiderano supportarlo a rimpiazzare la propria home page con l'annuncio della pubblicazione di Firefox appositamente preparato per l'evento. Partecipate numerosi!  

 

E' buggato.... con firefox-1.0_pre si legge "refox è qui".... *sospiro* non è certo il massimo per una campagna pubblicitaria

----------

## n3m0

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> E' buggato.... con firefox-1.0_pre si legge "refox è qui".... *sospiro* non è certo il massimo per una campagna pubblicitaria

 

Io con: 

```
Latest version installed: 1.0_pre-r1
```

non ho il tuo problema.

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Io con: 
> ...

 

Idem con la RC2

----------

## leonida

AGGIORNAMENTO

Ci sono per ora 377 MozParty organizzati nel mondo di cui 3 in italia organizzati per Venerdì 19:

Il primo ufficiale a Milano dalle ore 21 (Let's Fire It UP (again)!)

Il secondo a Roma sempre dalle 21 (Mozilla caa pajata)

E il terzo a Milano per gli utenti Mac dalle 18 alle 20. (Quelli che...)

Collegandovi alle pagine suddette trovate tutte le indicazioni su orari e luoghi e potete anche aggiungervi all'elenco dei partecipanti.

Partecipate numerosi  :Smile: .

----------

## randomaze

 *leonida wrote:*   

> Il primo ufficiale a Milano dalle ore 21 (Let's Fire It UP (again)!)

 

C'é qualcuno dei "nostri" che viene?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *leonida wrote:*   Il primo ufficiale a Milano dalle ore 21 (Let's Fire It UP (again)!) 
> 
> C'é qualcuno dei "nostri" che viene?

 

io ci sono, federico ha detto "piuy' si' che no" .:deadhead:. lo precetto... e tu non hai scuse  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> C'é qualcuno dei "nostri" che viene?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1724627#1724627

io ho scoperto esserci ance un bel concerto... farò sapere.

Notate che xò hanno cambiato il luogo della festa, adesso è vicino a famagosta   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

Leonida, non ho un Mac e comunque in quegli orari avrei dei problemi, altrimenti avrei fatto volentieri entrambe  :Mr. Green: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Notate che xò hanno cambiato il luogo della festa, adesso è vicino a famagosta  

 

Ricapitolando i partecipanti  alla festa delle 21 al momento sono:

 randomaze

 .:deadhead:.

 codadilupo

 federico

Altri?

Dato che inizia alle 21 e che il sito é al momento irraggiungibile potrei soggerire come luogo di ritrovo alle 20.30 alla metro più vicina (quando il sito sarà raggiungibile vedremo...)

Qualcuno di voi si é registrato? Perché forse serve....

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dato che inizia alle 21 e che il sito é al momento irraggiungibile potrei soggerire come luogo di ritrovo alle 20.30 alla metro più vicina (quando il sito sarà raggiungibile vedremo...)
> 
> Qualcuno di voi si é registrato? Perché forse serve....

 

per me il sito é raggiungibile, tant'e' che... "per la precisione *IL* giorno fatidico sarà Venerdi 19 Novembre, alle ore 22.00 in punto!"

Coda   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> per me il sito é raggiungibile, tant'e' che... "per la precisione *IL* giorno fatidico sarà Venerdi 19 Novembre, alle ore 22.00 in punto!"

 

Adesso lo raggiungo anche io  :Smile: 

C'é anche la sito ufficiale con l'annuncio della torta di 10Kg offerta dal LUG Bocconi (c'é anche il panda rosso che si lecca i baffi  :Mr. Green:  )

L'indirizzo é Via Moncucco 29

L'ora, come detto da coda sono le 22

L'appuntamento a Famagosta alle 21.45 come lo vedete?

...io mi sono iscritto ufficialmente  :Smile: 

----------

## Sephirot

a me piacerebbe andarci ma non posso!  :Sad: 

se qualcuno ci va (a quello milanese) mi saluti Omero  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io alzo bandiera bianca  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:  ... L'obiquità non è al momento in mio possesso e il fatto che da zona navigli ci si sia spostati a zona famagosta per me è un problema inquanto contavo di fare giusto un salto alla festa. Per la faccenda delle magliette vi posto una mail inviatami da uno degli organizzatori:

 *Luigi Lauro AKA Omero AKA organizzatore della festa. wrote:*   

> Il problema è che il Mozilla Store spedisce dall'america, e per passate esperienze personali sappiamo che bene o male ci può volere anche un mese per far arrivare il "necessario", quindi il rischio di non far arrivare la roba in tempo per il party era troppo troppo alto.
> 
> Ecco anche perchè non abbiamo preso purtroppo i vari "party pack" che erano in offerta per le feste: tristemente sarebbero con tutta probabilità arrivati *DOPO* il party.
> 
> Però avevamo intenzione di sfruttare il party per prendere le "ordinazioni" per fare un mass-order di decine e decine di magliette e/o altro merchandise ufficiale, in modo da non pagare praticamente i costi di spedizione e fare un ordine unico per chi ha problemi con carte di credito e/o affini.
> ...

 

fede se conti di andarci e conti di ordinarne una, ci possiamo sentire in PM così da metterci daccordo, visto che anche a me interesserebbe  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io alzo bandiera bianca   ... L'obiquità non è al momento in mio possesso e il fatto che da zona navigli ci si sia spostati a zona famagosta per me è un problema

 

Azz, stiamo parnado di due fermate della stessa metropolitana. Proprio non puoi?

P.S. Fede e codadilupo, confermate che ci siete? Perché con lo spostamento di orario alle 22 io passo da caso e ritorno in macchina... se mi dite che non c'é nessuno io passo da casa e mi fermo lì!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Azz, stiamo parnado di due fermate della stessa metropolitana. Proprio non puoi?

 Purtr no   :Sad:  speravo iniziasse prima la festa, ed invece... La partenza per il concerto è stata fissata per le 22 inquanto se al locale si arriva prima delle 23 l'ingresso è aggratis...

uff, ci si vede a Prato  :Wink: 

cmq se qualcuno può faccia foto e condivida!

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> La partenza per il concerto è stata fissata per le 22 

 

Beh adesso dicci di chi é il concerto per il quale ci bidoni...

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   La partenza per il concerto è stata fissata per le 22  
> 
> Beh adesso dicci di chi é il concerto per il quale ci bidoni...

 

io ci sono. pero' voglio sapere qual é il concerto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io ci sono. pero' voglio sapere qual é il concerto 
> 
> 

 

Sperando che non siano i succomarcio perché altrimenti perdiamo anche l'altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

il concerto è degli Acthung Babies cover band ufficiale degli u2. Oltretutto il concerto è ghiotto perchè è possibile che suonino un paio delle canzoni nuove da "How to dismantle an atomic bomb".

Il locale è il live di trezzo sull'adda

niente succomarcio  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

non per dire, ma la 1.0 mi si chiude al primo tentativo.. la 0.8 mi era più stabile(non succede solo a me)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## federico

Che pacco gli U2 :p :p :p

Vado  a cercare la maglietta dei gechi sempre che non sia da lavare ed esco  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Che pacco gli U2 :p :p :p

   :Laughing:  lol

sarei curioso di ascoltare 'sti succomarcio, ma su p2p ghe nè minga di loro mp3  :Sad: 

----------

## Flonaldo

il problema non e' che IE sia scadente anzi e' un ottimo browser!! Dobbiamo smetterla di demonizzarlo...e'ottimo non perche' lo sia effettivamente ma e' semplicemente il piu usato e di conseguenza tutti si sono adattati (per le proprie esigenze) a supportarlo/sopportarlo!

----------

## =DvD=

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> il problema non e' che IE sia scadente anzi e' un ottimo browser!! Dobbiamo smetterla di demonizzarlo...e'ottimo non perche' lo sia effettivamente ma e' semplicemente il piu usato e di conseguenza tutti si sono adattati (per le proprie esigenze) a supportarlo/sopportarlo!

 

Traduco: lo usano tutti, e quindi alla ms ne approfittano dotandolo di standard proprietari, che programmatori gnoranti usano per fare pagine web. Risultato: non segue gli standard, e giocando sulla mediocrità dei web designer developpers, diffonde tecnologie proprietarie (leggi: che funzionano solo con ie). Non lo reputo buono, lo reputo tristemente indispensabile per un piccolo insieme di siti (che vanno solo con quello, vedi esselunga).

Ma dall'essere costretto a usare qualcosa, a reputarla ottima per questo ce n'è di strada!!

----------

## shev

Com'è andata ieri? Su, rendeteci partecipi  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Com'è andata ieri? Su, rendeteci partecipi 

 

Abbastanza tranquilla... dopo aver fatto un paio di girotondi in macchina per arrivare sul posto (la teoria delle approssimazioni sucessive) ci siamo ritrovati nel "locale", un pó di musico di sottofondo, due chiacchere con gli appena sopraggiunti leonida e federico e poi per me é suonata l'ora di andare a prendere l'ultimo treno utile. Abbastanza piacevole direi

(nota stonata, son dovuto andar via prima della fetta di torta e che prendessero i nomi per le magliette).

Certo, molto migliore del concerto di quasiasi cover band....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Rolling Eyes:  le magliette casso! mi son dimenticato di dire a coda di ordinarne una anche per me... Cmq il concerto è stato davvero spettacolo   :Razz:  sei solo invidioso  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> la prima pagina con pubblicità a red_panda verrà stampata quando uscirà la versione 1.0 di red_panda.
> 
> Questo vuol dire che noi in italia abbiamo 24 ore di tempo per sapere quando uscirà il NYT in questione e per andare il giorno dopo ad acquistarlo in edicola... giusto?

 

La data é oggi: 16 Dicembre 2004

----------

